

An email newsletter that's actually worth subscribing to - noaharc
http://www.veryshortlist.com/

======
joshwprinceton
HN e-mail listserv? Thoughts?

~~~
noaharc
I think it's kind of redundant, given the functionality and purpose of the
site itself.

